# Desktop powers off few minutes after start



## livinggourmand (Nov 16, 2014)

I have an old desktop with AMD-Athlon X2 processor and ASUS M2NPV VM motherboard.Since yesterday afternoon when I switch it on , it boots properly and works fine for few minutes and then powers off. A week back I added 1 GB RAM (total 2 GB RAM now)and cleaned up thermal paste and applied once again. It was working fine till yesterday . Also when I enter BIOS setting on start up , it doesn't power off. What could be the issue ?


----------



## vito scalleta (Nov 16, 2014)

It could be your power supply..


----------



## livinggourmand (Nov 16, 2014)

haribalachander said:


> It could be your power supply..


How can I verify that  ?


----------



## Flash (Nov 16, 2014)

Check the temperature of your PC using RealTemp or HWMonitor.


----------



## vito scalleta (Nov 16, 2014)

livinggourmand said:


> How can I verify that  ?



the power indicating led on your motherboard should turn off when your system powers off if the problem is with ur PSU . but iam not sure if it will stay turned off.

and also as suggested above check your temps.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 16, 2014)

I would also go with CPU overheating as OP has written about reapplying thermal paste. Probably not properly set.

Does CPU-Z give temperature readings? SpeedFan is a good option. (Assuming Windows as the operating system here)


----------



## vito scalleta (Nov 16, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> I would also go with CPU overheating as OP has written about reapplying thermal paste. Probably not properly set.
> 
> Does CPU-Z give temperature readings? SpeedFan is a good option. (Assuming Windows as the operating system here)



i personally dont trust speed fan .
HWinfo has proven reliable for me.


----------



## sling-shot (Nov 16, 2014)

?speccy


----------



## vito scalleta (Nov 17, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> ?speccy



i meant speed fan


----------



## topgear (Nov 17, 2014)

@ OP -  Do these :

1. Stay in the bios setup screen for around 15 mins - Result ?
2. Boot your pc with a live linux distro - Result ?
3. Run memtest86+ - Result ?
4. Check temperature and voltage levels from bios. It could be under pc health / system monitor menu.


----------



## livinggourmand (Nov 23, 2014)

Sorry for replying late.Issue is resolved   .The AM2 Socket retainer bracket ,on which the processor cooler is sits, was broken.Due to this the fitting was not tight enough. As a workaround I have put a metal hook and installed the  cooler.Its working fine.


----------



## BryanM35 (Apr 16, 2015)

My computer is doing something similar. But in my case it stays on for up to 5 minutes before suddenly powering off without warning.


----------



## topgear (Apr 18, 2015)

^^ check the psu.


----------

